# Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Fabulous



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great patio cigar when you have only 15 min. The maduro wrapper and mix of flavors give it a great bang for the buck. One of my mainstays in the h...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Exquisito Cigar Review - Fabulous


----------

